# Nuovo thread



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Luglio 2014)

Nessuno ha qualcosa da dire su divorzio e separazione e aprire un nuovo thread? Non ne posso più di leggere "ancora lei alla ribalta della cronaca"


----------



## Alessandra (30 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Nessuno ha qualcosa da dire su divorzio e separazione e aprire un nuovo thread? Non ne posso più di leggere "ancora lei alla ribalta della cronaca"


hai ragione! sono secoli che primeggia in questa sezione!!!


----------



## Fantastica (30 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Nessuno ha qualcosa da dire su divorzio e separazione e aprire un nuovo thread? Non ne posso più di leggere "ancora lei alla ribalta della cronaca"


Se non l'avessi fatto tu! Mi hai letto nel pensiero, erano settimane che non ne potevo più nemmeno io.
E ora come si procede?:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2014)

ehi, ho un argomento io:
Vicenza:
 Tante cose si possono dire di lei, tranne che non sia tenace. Michela Morellato, nota prima come show-girl, poi come imprenditrice orafa, l'ha giurata all'ufficiale americano reo di averla lasciata in quattro e quattr'otto. Gli ha confezionato un regalino coi fiocchi, segnalandolo alle autorità militari statunitensi, tanto che il capitano Tommy Feeney rischia di comparire davanti alla corte marziale, e potrebbe anche essere sbattuto fuori dall'Esercito, dopo una carriera finora brillantissima.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehi, ho un argomento io:
> Vicenza:
> Tante cose si possono dire di lei, tranne che non sia tenace. Michela Morellato, nota prima come show-girl, poi come imprenditrice orafa, l'ha giurata all'ufficiale americano reo di averla lasciata in quattro e quattr'otto. Gli ha confezionato un regalino coi fiocchi, segnalandolo alle autorità militari statunitensi, tanto che il capitano Tommy Feeney rischia di comparire davanti alla corte marziale, e potrebbe anche essere sbattuto fuori dall'Esercito, dopo una carriera finora brillantissima.


Ma é nota veramente? Io non l'ho mai sentita nominare... Mi sento molto ignorante...


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2014)

ma come...è sempre alla ribalta della cronaca!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come...è sempre alla ribalta della cronaca!



Eppure leggo sempre Novella 2000!


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eppure leggo sempre Novella 2000!


eh dovresti leggere Nova domila, dove se ciàcola delle Vips venete.
Ghe xè in regalo anche un mignon de prosecco.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Nessuno ha qualcosa da dire su divorzio e separazione e aprire un nuovo thread? Non ne posso più di leggere "ancora lei alla ribalta della cronaca"


Ah ah ah ah ah... Imbavaglia il conte :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh dovresti leggere Nova domila, dove se ciàcola delle Vips venete.
> Ghe xè in regalo anche un mignon de prosecco.


Hahahahaha come le pubblicità di Lillo e Greg di "Corri in edicola!"


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come...è sempre alla ribalta della cronaca!


Solo a Vicenza centro.


----------



## Principessa (31 Luglio 2014)

Non me la sento di parlare di separazione e divorzio, ora. 

Magari tra qualche mese


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non me la sento di parlare di separazione e divorzio, ora.
> 
> Magari tra qualche mese



effettivamente mi sembra un po prematuro


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

è una sezione un po' destinata a morire di fame ...
Le problematiche ... sono su un livello, dove non centrano tanto le opinioni.

Credo, cha abbia più successo un angolo per il cucito, sinceramente ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (31 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma é nota veramente? Io non l'ho mai sentita nominare... Mi sento molto ignorante...


I gioielli Morellato  sono famosi....e te lo dice una che non ne mette quasi mai.

Lei non so chi sia ma il marchio è famoso.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> I gioielli Morellato  sono famosi....e te lo dice una che non ne mette quasi mai.
> 
> Lei non so chi sia ma il marchio è famoso.


Ah si, quelli li conosco anch'io! Ma perché lei è sempre alla ribalta della cronaca?


----------



## viola di mare (31 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Nessuno ha qualcosa da dire su divorzio e separazione e aprire un nuovo thread? Non ne posso più di leggere "ancora lei alla ribalta della cronaca"



:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso: finalmente!!!



se volete lo apro io un 3d sul divorzio che mi ha appena chiesto il mio ex marito al quale ho fatto una proposta ed ho notato che quando si parla di soldi i "puttana" fioccano come neve


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2014)

Accomodati sorellina,il forum è a tua disposizione  che proposta hai fatto al soggetto?


----------



## viola di mare (31 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Accomodati sorellina,il forum è a tua disposizione  che proposta hai fatto al soggetto?



ahahahahahah che rinunciavo alle spese extra tranne che a quelle mediche straordinarie ed in cambio volevo 100 eurini di più di mantenimento ed ha sbroccato!!!!


una sfilza di puttana, mo vediamo se accetta se no giudiziale.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ahahahahahah che rinunciavo alle spese extra tranne che a quelle mediche straordinarie ed in cambio volevo 100 eurini di più di mantenimento ed ha sbroccato!!!!
> 
> 
> una sfilza di puttana, mo vediamo se accetta se no giudiziale.


Ciao tesoro un bacione ... E forza che uscirai vincente ! :up:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non me la sento di parlare di separazione e divorzio, ora.
> 
> Magari tra qualche mese


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ahahahahahah che rinunciavo alle spese extra tranne che a quelle mediche straordinarie ed in cambio volevo 100 eurini di più di mantenimento ed ha sbroccato!!!!
> 
> 
> una sfilza di puttana, mo vediamo se accetta se no giudiziale.


C'è chi si impegna a non farsi rimpiangere.


----------



## passante (31 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi si impegna a non farsi rimpiangere.


con successo, tra l'altro.


----------



## Trinità (31 Luglio 2014)

Separazione brutta parola, pussa via!


----------



## viola di mare (1 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi si impegna a non farsi rimpiangere.





passante ha detto:


> con successo, tra l'altro.





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: si divertente


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Nessuno ha qualcosa da dire su divorzio e separazione e aprire un nuovo thread? Non ne posso più di leggere "ancora lei alla ribalta della cronaca"



direi che la colpa maestra sia del matrimonio.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> direi che la colpa maestra sia del matrimonio.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Agosto 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ahahahahahah che rinunciavo alle spese extra tranne che a quelle mediche straordinarie ed in cambio volevo 100 eurini di più di mantenimento ed ha sbroccato!!!!
> 
> 
> una sfilza di puttana, mo vediamo se accetta se no giudiziale.


Mi spiace per la situazione, ma la giudiziale per questo la sconsiglierei davvero... Non so se ne vale la pena...
rischi di spendere 10000 euro per un nulla di fatto... Chiaro che immagino che ti sarai fatta per bene i tuoi conti...


----------



## passante (3 Agosto 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> direi che la colpa maestra sia del matrimonio.


:mrgreen:


----------

